# Looking for Mildrums and Black Perfections



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm trying to hunt down Mildrum sets or individual guides. I'm also looking for sets or individual guides made by Perfection. I would prefer the black coated perfections, but wouldn't say no if I found a good price on the silver ones. Let me know what ya got. I have cash, or a whole bunch of junk I'd be willing to trade as well.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

got sets of black perfections

you do know they may break


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Are they the "newer" black guides? If they're the newer ones, yeah they might (err... probably will) break. But if they're from 6 or more years ago, they should be stronger at the welds.
Either way I'm interested. Please shoot me a PM with sizes/quantities and what you need for cash or trade. 
Thanks.


----------

